# comment connecter une imprimante ethernet ?



## Samigina (8 Février 2003)

bonjour. Récent acquéreur d'une HP 2200dn ethernet, je ne puis toujours utiliser cette imprimante et ce malgré plusieurs tentatives et l'installation de plusieurs versions des drivers.

Lorsque je suis sous 9, AppleTalk a beau etre activé, le selecteur ne voit pas l'imprimante, de meme pour l'utilitaire services d'impression.

Sous X, lorsque je demande l'ajout d'une imprimante AppleTalk , un message m'indiquant qu'AppleTalk n'est pas activé s'affiche. Hors AppleTalk est tout ce qu'il y a de plus activé.

Ma question : est-ce à cause du cable ethernet (un cable droit) et faudrait-il prendre un cable croisé pour que l'imprimante soit reconnue ?

Sinon quelle est la solution a mon probleme ? merci de votre aide. Bye


----------



## Zitoune (8 Février 2003)

J'en ai installé une sur un réseau et je n'ai pas rencontré de soucis particuliers (utilisée depuis des Mac sous OS8 et 10.1)
Je pencherais pour un câble droit, mais pour être sûr je peux faire un test lundi.

Mais peut-être que ton problème vient d'un conflit entre TCP/IP et AppleTalk...


PS : As-tu téléchargé la dernière version des drivers ?
Pour OS8 ; OS9 ; OS X


----------



## Samigina (8 Février 2003)

bah je suis pas connecter a un réseau, je n'ai ni routeur ni hub pour brancher mon cable droit, c juste le cable qui part de mon powermac 9500 vers l'imprimante... aussi je me demande de plus en plus si cela ne vient pas de ce cable... pour les drivers ouais j'ai telecharger les dernieres versions, et sur mon G3 sous X elle marche tres bien, mais la encore, sous X impossible qu'il reconnaisse appletalk...

merci de ton aide


----------



## melaure (10 Février 2003)

On a encore besoin d'AppleTalk sous OS X ? Tu ne peux pas attaquer directement l'imprimante en IP ?
J'utilise un gros copieur Canon sous OS X et je n'avais pas besoin d'Appletalk avec les fichiers PPD ...


----------



## Samigina (10 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * On a encore besoin d'AppleTalk sous OS X ? Tu ne peux pas attaquer directement l'imprimante en IP ?
J'utilise un gros copieur Canon sous OS X et je n'avais pas besoin d'Appletalk avec les fichiers PPD ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

je sais pas justement si je dois me servir de AppleTalk. Bon je résume : j'ai une HP 2200dn, USB et Ethernet 10/100 BaseT... un G3 Blanc Bleu, un PowerMac 9500.

Ma question : comment faire pour que mon 9500 reconnaisse l'imprimante par le port ethernet, sachant que ce sera une connexion directe, sans passer par un HUB ou un réseau. Toutes les versions des pilotes ont été essayées, et à chaque fois, l'imprimante n'est pas reconnue et aucune adresse IP ne lui est fournie. Merci de m'indiquer la marche a suivre. Bye


----------



## philk34 (11 Février 2003)

Sous OS9 tu vas dans tableau de bord "Appletalk" tu te mets sur "ethernet" et c'est tout ensuite "selecteur" et la ton imprimante est reconnue, tu crée ton service d'impression avec ton bon fichier ppd (qui a du etre installer ainsi que le pilote avec leCD d'installation) et ruulleeezzz

Sur OSX &gt; service d'impression&gt; ajouter &gt; selectionne imprimante IP et donne lui une adresse IP genre 10.0.0.1
ou bien plus simple &gt; connexxion ethernet

c'est tout
@+


----------



## infinia (12 Février 2003)

Moi j'ai une HP Officejet g95 qui se connecte via un boitier ethernet jetdirect. Mis a part un petit probleme de driver d'HP (j'utilise ceux de la g85 qui est branchée en usb elle) ca fonctionne partout. Meme avec les drives de la g85, je lui dis qu'elle n'est pas en usb mais bien a un IP particuliere d emon reseau et tout marche (scanner, imprimante, etc.) Verifie bien que tu as les denriers drivers d'HP et que tu n'a spa sla possibilité a leur installation de specifier un IP.


----------



## Samigina (12 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par philk34:</font><hr /> * Sous OS9 tu vas dans tableau de bord "Appletalk" tu te mets sur "ethernet" et c'est tout ensuite "selecteur" et la ton imprimante est reconnue, tu crée ton service d'impression avec ton bon fichier ppd (qui a du etre installer ainsi que le pilote avec leCD d'installation) et ruulleeezzz

Sur OSX &gt; service d'impression&gt; ajouter &gt; selectionne imprimante IP et donne lui une adresse IP genre 10.0.0.1
ou bien plus simple &gt; connexxion ethernet * 

[/QUOTE]

c bien ca qui m'énerve, tu penses bien que c'est la première chose que j'ai faite... seulement appletalk, meme en ethernet reste vide et ne voit rien.... de meme, j'arrive à imprimer sur cette imprimante avec mon G3, via le port USB, mais quand je passe par le port ethernet, pareil, le centre d'impression me dit que rien n'est disponible sur le réseau appletalk, bref c pour cela que je soupçonne ce p....n ! de cable droit d'etre responsable de mes malheurs.

Bon bah Je vais aller de ce pas échanger mon cable contre un croisé et on verra bien. Merci de vos aide et si quelqu'un a une autre solution qu'il n'hésite pas... pasque je suis pas sûre de la mienne


----------



## Samigina (18 Février 2003)

bon bah c'était bien ça, avec un cable croisé tout fonctionne. Maintenant une question a 2 francs : j'ai installé les drivers OS 9, mais quand je démarre en 9, et qu'elle est connectée en USB,  il ne reconnait pas l'imprimante par laserwriter 8 dans le selecteur... je suis obligé de passer par l'utilitaire services d'impression pour la selectionner... ça ne me gêne pas quand je démarre sous 9, seulement, sous X, je ne peut sélectionner ce service par la barre de réglages... passer par l'utilitaire services d'impressions me ferait créeer a chaque fois un nouveau service d'impression.... bref comment la sélectionner par le sélecteur quand elle est en USB ? merci d'avance a tous 

ciao


----------

